# Brain lock down rant.



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry in advance but i just need to vent a little. 

So I'm starting to fill out papers to start my own little business this weekend. I have asked my wife for help with ideas for a company name before. She comes up with stupid things like its a big joke so no help there. I have thought of names before but never came up with anything good. I feel like it should be easy to say and scalable if I were ever to expand. I have wrapped my head around it all day long and I'm completely blank and getting frustrated that such a little thing seems so difficult. 

Sorry had to complain a little today. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Sorry in advance but i just need to vent a little.
> 
> So I'm starting to fill out papers to start my own little business this weekend. I have asked my wife for help with ideas for a company name before. She comes up with stupid things like its a big joke so no help there. I have thought of names before but never came up with anything good. I feel like it should be easy to say and scalable if I were ever to expand. I have wrapped my head around it all day long and I'm completely blank and getting frustrated that such a little thing seems so difficult.
> 
> ...



Personally I think the best overall is usually the classic, LASTNAME Plumbing & Heating & Electric & Appliance Repair & Snake Draining & Excavation & Apple Picking......

What specifically do you do? Just plumbing or heat and ac too? I know you're danish, do you have an accent? Danish Waterworks or Danish Plumbing would be memorable if you have an accent. You want something that sticks in peoples brains.

.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Personally I think the best overall is usually the classic, LASTNAME Plumbing & Heating & Electric & Appliance Repair & Snake Draining & Excavation & Apple Picking......
> 
> What specifically do you do? Just plumbing or heat and ac too? I know you're danish, do you have an accent? Danish Waterworks or Danish Plumbing would be memorable if you have an accent. You want something that sticks in peoples brains.
> 
> .


Your suggestion would be the easiest. Unfortunately that is exactly the opposite of what I'm looking for. For the sake of scaling or possibly selling some day in the future I dont want my name on it and also no one can say my name right so its a big no on that. 

I do have an accent yes and in this area Scandinavian genes are plenty and all things Scandinavian is popular here so that would be a plus. 

I do plumbing only, but pretty much all aspects of it in residential and small commercial. 

I'm just frustrated that my head is smoking from trying to come up with a simple name. When I had a window cleaning company in my young days 20-23 years old. I used my last name followed by window cleaning, easy and simple but that was back in Denmark where people could pronounce the name. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Sorry in advance but i just need to vent a little.
> 
> So I'm starting to fill out papers to start my own little business this weekend. I have asked my wife for help with ideas for a company name before. She comes up with stupid things like its a big joke so no help there. I have thought of names before but never came up with anything good. I feel like it should be easy to say and scalable if I were ever to expand. I have wrapped my head around it all day long and I'm completely blank and getting frustrated that such a little thing seems so difficult.
> 
> ...


I will tell you what my master told me. “YOUR name is your reputation. Youth business should be YOUR name.”


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I will tell you what my master told me. “YOUR name is your reputation. Youth business should be YOUR name.”


And that is good if you know you only want to be 1 shop with a few employees. Now what about if you ever want to grow and have multiple locations? 

I'm not thinking way ahead of myself here but I do know myself well enough and I would not settle for getting a couple employees and staying that way forever. I believe that you move forward and grow or you slowly die. Simply put I keep seeking new challenges so I might as well come up with a good name that would also fit for a bigger growing company.

Again no one can say my name right with out a good long time to practice so it would not be easy to remember and it would not sound good answering the phone.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The Dane said:


> And that is good if you know you only want to be 1 shop with a few employees. Now what about if you ever want to grow and have multiple locations?
> 
> I'm not thinking way ahead of myself here but I do know myself well enough and I would not settle for getting a couple employees and staying that way forever. I believe that you move forward and grow or you slowly die. Simply put I keep seeking new challenges so I might as well come up with a good name that would also fit for a bigger growing company.
> 
> ...


My master has thought me more than I could ever write down. Plumbing wise, obviously, but business too.

He had five trucks and eight guys at one time. He had an office girl, and all he was was a firefighter.

Going big doesn’t always work. One or two crews with trusted experienced workers, sure. If you can find them.

Seriously. Employees are your downfall. Don’t even think of more until you’re established.

Your name is your reputation! That’s the way in the US anyway.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Been actually thinking about the same thing,
If i use my last name it might be hard to sell the brand one day when im too old.

On the other hand after dealing with lots of idiots over the past month im seeing how just working for someone is alot less mentally frustrating. 
Kinda understanding all of tangos soap opera rants now.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> And that is good if you know you only want to be 1 shop with a few employees. Now what about if you ever want to grow and have multiple locations?
> ........



Kroegers
Lowes
Grainger
Menards
Sexauer
Moen
Kohler
Tim Hortons


The list goes on and on. We have a company in town whose business is more than one last name and those guys with those names died decades ago. Nobody thinks about what Wal-Mart or McDonalds names actually mean, they've built up such a reputation that their actual name is of no consequence.


I still think "Danish Plumbing" sounds nice, then your tagline could be something quaint like "No one will give you a sweeter deal" and your logo could be a pipe wrench gripping a pastry instead of a pipe or fitting.


Maybe you could pick your mothers maiden name or Americanize your own last name. Or, maybe having a funny last name will be a good marketing gimmick too.


.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Been actually thinking about the same thing,
> If i use my last name it might be hard to sell the brand one day when im too old.
> 
> On the other hand after dealing with lots of idiots over the past month im seeing how just working for someone is alot less mentally frustrating.
> Kinda understanding all of tangos soap opera rants now.


Exactly my thoughts. Though opensights make a good point that your name is your reputation. This i have always thought too but I'm not sure it is a good thing if the company grows with multiple locations. Yet if this is a general idea that Americans have then having a name no matter what name it is might be a good thing. Just like "family owned company" is advertised as a good thing even by big companies who has hundreds or thousands of employees to where it is big business and not a small mom and pop shop.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Kroegers
> Lowes
> Grainger
> Menards
> ...


Ok so here it's what I see. Lowes grainger and all of those on your list is 1 simple name standing alone so it represents the store as the stores name. Where as for example jensens plumbing dies nit stand alone as a business name but as a name of who owns the plumbing business. Just as it says (s) at the end to indicate that the plumbing business belongs to jensen. I see a small but noticeable difference. Now if you wanted to calm the business jensen and nothing more than that then fine but I do for some reason believe it is best to have plumbing or plumbing and heating in the name. Maybe its a trades thing what do I know. 

I kind of like your idea of "Danish Plumbing" and have thought of it myself before. My thoughts though are that. People will be asking if its some kind of different way to plum. Maybe they'll think "I don't want no stinking foreign weird plumbing" the pipewrench and pastry is a great idea though 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Ok so here it's what I see. Lowes grainger and all of those on your list is 1 simple name standing alone so it represents the store as the stores name. Where as for example jensens plumbing dies nit stand alone as a business name but as a name of who owns the plumbing business. Just as it says (s) at the end to indicate that the plumbing business belongs to jensen. I see a small but noticeable difference. Now if you wanted to calm the business jensen and nothing more than that then fine but I do for some reason believe it is best to have plumbing or plumbing and heating in the name. Maybe its a trades thing what do I know.
> 
> I kind of like your idea of "Danish Plumbing" and have thought of it myself before. My thoughts though are that. People will be asking if its some kind of different way to plum. Maybe they'll think "I don't want no stinking foreign weird plumbing" the pipewrench and pastry is a great idea though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


You don't have to have the s at the end. And most of those companies weren't always just a single name. I'm pretty sure that as soon as people hear your voice they will understand why it's called Danish Plumbing. I really don't think people will associate the word Danish with being foreign or some weird kind of plumbing, most Americans haven't seen a world map since high school lolz :biggrin:Also we're fat so food would be good to get into our brains.


In America having your last name as your business name means something, or at least it used to. You're literally putting your name on your work, showing that you stand behind your promises.

O'Reiley Auto parts
J. A. Sexauer Mfg. Co.
Grainger Industrial supply

I really think you're overthinking this. Pick a name you can easily explain, something unique enough that it won't be generic, but simple enough that ******** can spell it. After that your good reputation will be all you need and the name won't be any different than a random phone number, just a unique identifier.

.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> You don't have to have the s at the end. And most of those companies weren't always just a single name. I'm pretty sure that as soon as people hear your voice they will understand why it's called Danish Plumbing. I really don't think people will associate the word Danish with being foreign or some weird kind of plumbing, most Americans haven't seen a world map since high school lolz Also we're fat so food would be good to get into our brains.
> 
> 
> In America having your last name as your business name means something, or at least it used to. You're literally putting your name on your work, showing that you stand behind your promises.
> ...


Well I probably am and I am a little more open to using my last name now but I'm pretty sure people have trouble spelling it if I say it. At least what I have experienced so no its not a simple name

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Well I probably am and I am a little more open to using my last name now but I'm pretty sure people have trouble spelling it if I say it. At least what I have experienced so no its not a simple name




Rortang Plumbing


Kobber Plumbing

I like rortang the best.
.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

People always ask me about my company name and I tell them “Smith plumbing, heating, and air has been taken many times over so I named it after a mountain at the lake I go fishing every year”.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

" The Schitty Plumbing Co. "..............


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I say check your state laws first. Here the company name has to have defined term like Joe's pizza, Ronald electrical, doodad Tires, etc. Sure some don't use the defining term but the government might come back later and force you to change the name. Either that or big companies with lawyers with big money can fight it in court or threaten to screw the economy.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I like geological names in reference to a plumbing company... When I look at Minnesota on the map I see lakes...

Land of Lakes plumbing... Lake of the woods plumbing...

My name isn't geological but it magically came to me one day and its been stuck in my head ever since

I'm not 100 percent familiar with Minnesota but it looks like the headwaters of the great lakes..

Head waters plumbing, Tributaries plumbing... Even go bare bones

Danes plumbing... Done


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> People always ask me about my company name and I tell them “Smith plumbing, heating, and air has been taken many times over so I named it after a mountain at the lake I go fishing every year”.


After using my last name on my DBA I went to use the full business name in a gmail account only to find there’s a company with the same name somewhere in California, so I just put MI at the end.

And yes, I have accidentally emailed camera videos to them.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I was consdering using the name " workhorse plumbing" 
Iv had some coworkers call me this lol.

Guess it describes me work ethic and it could be catchy.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Thats another thing. With the country being so big almost every name is already in use somewhere. I dont mind if another company somewhere else has the same name but preferably only 1 as I like being more original.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

The Dane said:


> Thats another thing. With the country being so big almost every name is already in use somewhere. I dont mind if another company somewhere else has the same name but preferably only 1 as I like being more original.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Run a search name through the database


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Thats another thing. With the country being so big almost every name is already in use somewhere. I dont mind if another company somewhere else has the same name but preferably only 1 as I like being more original.



I did a google search for Rortang Plumbing, didn't find any others. I think using a danish word would be good because it will sound like a last name to americans and it will be unique, memorable, and easily explainable.




.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with the above posts on keeping it simple.


Use your nickname/handle you use here. I was called the Captain years before I ever even considered my own plumbing business. Today it works.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> " The Schitty Plumbing Co. "..............





Years ago when my old boss and his brother were starting their own plumbing business and were considering names, they came up with "Sanitary Housing Installation Technicians"... and they were going to abbreviate it using the first letter in each word to letter the sides of their trucks...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

From where in Denmark do you hale? 
How about Copenhagen Plbg?
Aarhus Plbg?
Alberg Plbg?
Odense Plbg?


----------



## Paulie B (Oct 22, 2011)

The name is really not as important as your reputation. You could name it Jo Blows plumbing. If you do good work at a good price nobody is going to care. As long as your making money. Go out bust your ass and build a good solid customer base. My company holds the name of the owner who died over 50 years ago. Some family members of the original owner are happy I never changed the name. They tell me it's like he's still around as long as we are in buisness. Maybe think of it like that. Use your name and maybe after your gone the company will continue and your family for generations can be proud of your accomplishments. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMplumber (Jul 3, 2016)

Sold my first Plumbing, electrical, mechanical business to a larger company and moved out of state. It was named using my last name. They kept the ad with my company name for about a year and would answer my old number with my company name then theirs. The business that bought me is still in business and my name and memory is long gone.

Now I have another plumbing business in the other state and was in the same delima as you trying to figure a name. I settled on my two kids first letters followed by plumbing. My thinking it would be easier to sell if not a name tied to me and better chance the name sticks.. However no matter what you name it the people get to know you the owner and you are the business no matter the name. In the end when you sell the name it my be kept or they may just want to buy your number, materials, equipment and a no competition agreement.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Right or wrong, the first idea that comes to mind is 'Great Dane Plumbing'.
Maybe a picture on the side of the van with you on one knee holding a pipe wrench, and the other hand gently resting on the top of a great danes nape area.

People will be thinking,,, does this guy think alot of himself, or does he just like great danes? Does'nt matter, you would be locked into their memory at that point.

Or just Danes Plumbing. Lol


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Well here was my wife's suggestion last night and no she was not drunk. Bifrost Plumbing. Logo would be a rainbow and at the end of it, a toilet with gold coins overflowing.

Im not against the name or the rainbow but the toilet with coins is a bit too weird.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Well here was my wife's suggestion last night and no she was not drunk. Bifrost Plumbing. Logo would be a rainbow and at the end of it, a toilet with gold coins overflowing.
> 
> Im not against the name or the rainbow but the toilet with coins is a bit too weird.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk




People would think you're a really weird irishman!


.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> People would think you're a really weird irishman!
> 
> 
> .


Exactly. Too Irish looking. If someone or something was walking on top of the rainbow then that would be fine but the pot of gold look is just too irish.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

The Dane said:


> Well here was my wife's suggestion last night and no she was not drunk. Bifrost Plumbing. Logo would be a rainbow and at the end of it, a toilet with gold coins overflowing.
> 
> Im not against the name or the rainbow but the toilet with coins is a bit too weird.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


The irish LGBTQ plumber lol


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

The Dane said:


> Well here was my wife's suggestion last night and no she was not drunk. Bifrost Plumbing. Logo would be a rainbow and at the end of it, a toilet with gold coins overflowing.
> 
> Im not against the name or the rainbow but the toilet with coins is a bit too weird.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I worked for a large service company in Orlando called Frank Gay Plumbing. All his vans had a rainbow on the side over his name and that was it. 

He had tons of business, and as you can imagine a lot of manly establishments as well. He had a guy for night work that would take care of all these clients, but he had to let him go when he showed up to the shop one morning in a dress. True story, lol


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

89plumbum said:


> I worked for a large service company in Orlando called Frank Gay Plumbing. All his vans had a rainbow on the side over his name and that was it.
> 
> He had tons of business, and as you can imagine a lot of manly establishments as well. He had a guy for night work that would take care of all these clients, but he had to let him go when he showed up to the shop one morning in a dress. True story, lol



Frank was a pretty good boss, admittedly I had a bit too much of a good time the night before :biggrin:



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

The Dane said:


> Well here was my wife's suggestion last night and no she was not drunk. Bifrost Plumbing. Logo would be a rainbow and at the end of it, a toilet with gold coins overflowing.
> 
> Im not against the name or the rainbow but the toilet with coins is a bit too weird.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


logos can make or break a company, the logo you described could be interpreted as you charge a fortune for plumbing and its YOUR pot of gold your making off your customers...that logo does nothing for the customer..and if they dont know irish history to connect a rainbow and leprechauns for the pot of gold they wont understand it or miss understand it...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Frank was a pretty good boss, admittedly I had a bit too much of a good time the night before :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> .


that would explain alot...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> logos can make or break a company, the logo you described could be interpreted as you charge a fortune for plumbing and its YOUR pot of gold your making off your customers...that logo does nothing for the customer..and if they dont know irish history to connect a rainbow and leprechauns for the pot of gold they wont understand it or miss understand it...


I was thinking the same thing with the pot of gold.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

You need a Action name, my Foster Parents and me came up with
"Rapid Rooter", which describe Fast Service, and also puts it ahead
of R.R. in the yellow pages, this was back in 1980 when they were still used,
you get the Ideal something that is not your name, so if you have trouble with
with a client you can say you are not the boss you only work there,
also that is why you can't give a discount !


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

canuck92 said:


> Been actually thinking about the same thing,
> If i use my last name it might be hard to sell the brand one day when im too old.
> 
> On the other hand after dealing with lots of idiots over the past month im seeing how just working for someone is alot less mentally frustrating.
> Kinda understanding all of tangos soap opera rants now.


Don't worry about selling the company cause you will be doing this work till the day you die


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> You need a Action name, my Foster Parents and me came up with
> "Rapid Rooter", which describe Fast Service, and also puts it ahead
> of R.R. in the yellow pages, this was back in 1980 when they were still used,
> you get the Ideal something that is not your name, so if you have trouble with
> ...


There used to be a company in my area called “The Lone Drainer and Pronto” with Lone Ranger style decals on the van


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

not so much a name but a good saying" we clean your pipes better than your wife".............


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

The Dane said:


> Well here was my wife's suggestion last night and no she was not drunk. Bifrost Plumbing. Logo would be a rainbow and at the end of it, a toilet with gold coins overflowing.
> 
> Im not against the name or the rainbow but the toilet with coins is a bit too weird.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Nothing against your wife, but a lot of women just don't think the same way. We once looked at an investment property that was called the Morning Glory Inn or something like that. When I chuckled that the name might attract the wrong type of customers she had no clue what I was talking about, and when I explained it to her she insisted that I must have come up with the analogy to morning wood completely in my own sick little mind. She couldn't even grasp the concept that it is an extremely well known term.
I understand your desire to come up with a name that clicks, that also has meaning for you. Sometimes those things come right to me, others it takes a while for the gears upstairs to mesh. When I bred dogs I would have to write down names to use on registrations when they came to me, to remember later, a song, particular event, etc. But regardless, the others are right, you can read the entire dictionary to find the right name, but all that really matters is your work and reputation. I think a catchy name means more to the owner of the company than to the customers. You are right on to keep it simple and easy to pronounce, remember and distinct from other companies.


----------

